# 24 wks pg and baby movements have stopped



## MichelleHall (May 17, 2006)

Hello,

I wonder if you can help me. I am 24 weeks pregnant and for the past 2 weeks, i have been able to feel my baby move around and kick (mostly at night in bed). However, since yesterday lunchtime, i havent felt anything. 

Am I being paranoid, or could i ring the hospital to ask to have a listen to the heart?

Thank you

Michelle


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it may just be that your baby has moved around and so the movements aren't as easy to feel. 

You need to phone your maternity unit ASAP and explain that you haven't felt any movements and I'm sure they will ask you to go in for them to listen to the heart beat.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## MichelleHall (May 17, 2006)

Hello oink,

Thanks for the quick reply. 

I have just come back from the maternity ward with good news, there was a lovely strong little heartbeat, he/she just wanted to give me a heart attack. I am so relieved. They have said that if i dont feel anything in the next 48 hours to go back.

However, they did find glucose in my urine today, but that could be down to the sugar i put on my cereal. So they took a blood sample to test further.

Thanks once again for your message

Michelle
xx


----------

